# Swapping slides on Glocks, legal?



## bbratley1911 (Aug 5, 2013)

I own a Glock 19 gen 3 without night sights. A Glock 19 gen 4 with nights became available for me to purchase, wholesale. 

I want to keep my gen 3 because I've heard gen 4's have some minor issues and I've lightly stippled my gen 3. So, what I want to do is purchase the gen 4, take the slide with night sights and swap the slide with my gen 3 and sell the gen 4 with my gen 3 slide (Confusing, I know). Is this legal since there are serial numbers on the frame, barrel AND slide?

I know some of you might say to just swap the night sights, but I have the new finish that glock has started putting on the glocks on my gen 3 so I want to swap the slides if the gen 4 has the old, standard finish.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, first let me discuss whether or not this is feasible. 

As far as I know, the Gen3 and Gen4 slides are not interchangeable. The full-size and compact Gen4s use a new/different recoil spring assembly (RSA), which means the slide, barrel and frame have different size cutouts for the RSA. I have heard about an adapter for the Gen4 models which will allow the Gen3 spring to be used, but I'm not sure this will address all the potential problems with other parts like locking blocks and barrel locking ramps, etc. If you have any solid info/links on folks successfully doing this type of conversion, I'd be interested in reading about it.

Now, the legality. I'm not a lawyer, nor do I play one on TV, and I didn't even stay in a Holiday Inn Express last night, so take this for what it's worth. If you own both pistols, and if the slides will safely work on both frames (see above), then I can't see how a temporary swap could cause any legal issues. If you wanted to sell one of the converted pistols, THEN you might run into a problem with changing the markings on a pistol (the Gen4 designation on the slide might be considered part of the legal marking on the pistol, and defacing/removing/changing markings might be considered a crime under Federal law). Is a Gen3 with a Gen4-marked slide, a Gen3 or a Gen4 pistol?

Anyone else who has something that I might have missed, jump in.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I cannot comment on the issue of the different generation slides working - but I think you will be okay legally.

State laws vary from state to state when it comes to firearms. In Texas - this would be a non issue.

I am a Beretta 92 fan. Other 92 fans buy new slides and barrels all the time, and do swap outs, etc. I honestly have never seen ANYONE comment that this is illegal in their state. In Texas and Louisiana, it is legal. It is the frame that is the "firearm" here in the USA.

However, if you live in Illinois, NY or California.... Who knows.... I still think it would be legal, but can't say for sure


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

IIRC, all the feds care about is the serial number on the frame.
Change slides at will.

If your state required a sample cartridge case for forensic examination, you should research the applicable state law before switching barrels.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I can't say whether or not the slides will inter-change, but I can and will say, that changing slides on any given auto is not illegal in any state. 

BTW.....I'm not an attorney (thank God), but I have spent more than one night at a Holiday Inn Express. In some circles, that's just as good as being an attorney. :mrgreen:


----------

